# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ermenileri yöneten Yahudi ailesi

## bozok

*Ermenileri yöneten Yahudi ailesi*



Yazar Levon Panos Dabağyan, asırlarca Ermeni toplumunu yöneten, Yahudi asıllı *Pakraduniler* adlı cemaatin hikayesini gün yüzüne çıkartmayı başardı.


*Selanikli Sabetaycılar, İspanyol Maranolar ve İranlı Meşhedilerden sonra Ermeniler içinde de Yahudi orijinli bir unsurun 2 bin 700 yıldır varlığını sürdürdüğü ortaya çıktı.* Pakraduniler(Bagratuni/Bagratids) adı verilen ve asırlarca Ermeni toplumunu yöneten cemaatin hikayesi M.ü 730 yılında başlıyor ve günümüze kadar uzanıyor. İddianın sahibi, araştırmacı-yazar Levon Panos Dabağyan. Yahudi asıllı Pakradunilerin M.S. 1045 yılına kadar* Ermenileri 'acımasızca' yönettiğini* ifade ederken, iddialarına dayanak olarak dünyaca ünlü Yahudi tarihçilerinden Prof. Dr. Abraham Galante`yi gösteriyor. Galante, *`Pakraduniler veya Bir Ermeni-Yahudi Tarikatı`* adlı kitabında,* `Pakraduniler, varlıklarını Juda İmparatorluğu`nun sonlarından (M.ü. 7. yüzyıl), 20`nci yüzyıla dek sürdürmüş olan Ermeni-Yahudi karışımı bir kavimdir.`* diyor.


Bizans`ın krallıklarına son verdiği Pakraduniler, Selçukluların hakimiyetine girdikten sonra yüzyılımıza kadar hayatiyetini cemaat içinde devam ettiriyor. *Hikaye milattan önce 730 yılında başlıyor.* O tarihte, Ermeni Kralı Sannasar, Filistin`e yaptığı seferde İsrail Kralı Osee`yi öldürerek, 10 Yahudi kabilesini esir alır. Sonra onları Fırat`ın ötesine, Güney Ermenistan`a yerleştirir. M.ü. 700`lerde, bu kez Babil Kralı Nabukadnezar, Mısır Kralı Necho ile Kudüs Kralı Yoachim`e karşı bir sefer açar. Söz konusu sefere, Doğu Ermenistan Kralı Hıraçya da büyük bir ordu ile katılır. Hıraçya`nın bu savaşta gösterdiği olağanüstü başarı, *Nabukadnezar*`ı fazlasıyla memnun eder ve *esir aldığı 10 bin Yahudi`nin yarısını Kral Hıraçya`ya hediye eder.* Bu esirler arasında İsrailoğulları`nın önemli şahsiyetlerinden Prens şampat(Smbat/Shampat) da vardır. şampat, kısa zamanda Hıraçya`nın takdirlerine mazhar olur. Devlet hizmetine alınıp, önemli mevkilere yükselir.



*ESİRLİKTEN SOYLULUğA*

M.ü. l5O`lerde soyunun Hz. Davud`a (as) dayandığını iddia eden ve adı *`Pakarad şampa`* olan bir Yahudi, zamanın Ermenistan Kralı *Vağarşak*`a başvurarak saray hizmetine girebilme talebinde bulunur. Dikkat çekme ve kendini sevdirme açısından Prens şampat`ı dahi gölgede bıraktığı kaydedilen Pakarad şampa, Kral Vağarşak`ın en yakın bendeleri mevkiine erişir. *Sonunda şaşırtıcı bir şekilde, Ermeni Kralları`na taç giydirme imtiyazı ile 10 bin süvariye komuta etme hakkını elde eder.* M.ü. 90-36`larda Ermeni krallarına Dikran II. (Büyük Dikran) İsrailoğullarına yönelik yeni bir sefer düzenler.


Bu sefer sırasında esir aldığı binlerce Yahudi`yi o da ülkesine götürür. Esirler arasından seçtiği `Aşod` adında bir asil Yahudi`yi özel hizmetine alır. Bu olaylar sonucunda Ermenistan`a yerleşen ve zamanla nüfusları hızla artan esir Yahudiler, sürgün yıllarının sembol ismi Prens şampat`ın hatırasını kendilerine rehber edinerek, teşkilatlanıp milli varlıklarını koruyabilme mücadelesine girişirler. Zamanla Ermenilerin yönetimini ele geçiren Pakraduniler M.S. 1045`e kadar Ermenistan`da saltanat sürmeyi başarır.



*26 YüZYILDIR YAHUDİLİKLERİ DEVAM EDİYOR*

*`Kripto Yahudilik`*konusunda uzman olan Türkiyeli Yahudi* Prof. Abraham Galante*, `Les Pacradounis ou Une Secte Armeno-Juive/* Pakraduniler veya Bir Ermeni-Yahudi Tarikatı/ Baskı: 1933, Fransızca İst.`* adlı eserinde bu konuda hayli enteresan bilgiler veriyor: 

*`Pakraduniler varlıklarını Juda İmparatorluğu`nun sonlarından (M.ü. 7. yüzyıl), 20`inci yüzyıla kadar sürdürmüş olan Ermeni-Yahudi karışımı bir kavimdir. Eğin`de, `Erzurum-Sivas arasında`, Marmara Denizi`nin Avrupa yakasında ve İstanbul Hasköy`de yaşamış oldukları bilinen Pakraduniler, 26 yüzyıldır Yahudi yönlerini sürdürmekte gösterdikleri kararlılık nedeniyle Portekizli Marano`lar, Selanikli Dönmeler ve İranlı Meşhediler gibi Yahudi kökenli topluluklar arasında sayılabilirler.`*


Dabağyan, Pakradunilerin kullandığıisimlerin Ermenilerden farklı olabildiğini söyleyerek; Ermeni tarihçi Gatoğigos ğorenazi`den şu nakilde bulunuyor: *`Simpat adını, `Pakraduniler` oğullarına verirler. Bu isim İbranice`den geliyor ve aslı `şampat`tır. Ermeniler arasında asırlarca pek revaç görmüş olan `Pakrat, Simpat, Aşot, Kakik, İsrael, Tavit` gibi isimlerin Ermeni menşe`li olmadığı bariz şekilde meydana çıkmaktadır.`*


Dabağyan, Bizanslı tarihçi Pavstos`un, 3. Asır`da bölgede iskan edilmiş ve kısmen Hıristiyan olmuş Yahudilerin miktarını 400 bin olarak verdiğini de kaydediyor. 


*NASSİ: DOMUZ ETİ YEMEZLER*

Sabetaycılık, Ladino ve Kripto Yahudi cemaatleri konusunda uzman isimlerden araştırmacı-yazar *Dr. Gad Nassi*, Pakradunilerin 20. yüzyılın ilk yarısına kadar özel gelenekleriyle Sivas/Divriği ile Erzincan/Eğin (Yeni adı Kemaliye) arasındaki bölgede varlıklarını sürdürdüklerini belirtiyor. Nassi`ye göre cemaatin yayılımı, Arapkir, Kapadokya ve Kilikya/üukurova`ya kadar uzanıyor.


Nassi, Pakraduni soyundan gelenlerin fiziki görünüşlerinin Ermenilerden farklı olduğunu, kafa yapısı olarak Yahudiler gibi Dolikosefal olduklarını kaydediyor. Bir Yahudi-Ermeni`nin evinde vefat gerçekleştiğinde, evin içini tamamen değiştirdiklerini, evde asla su kullanmadıklarını, çünkü ölüm meleğinin kılıcındaki kanı bu suyla temizlediğine inandıklarını belirtiyor. 7 gün iş yapmayıp Yahudilerde olduğu gibi yas tuttuklarını da kaydediyor. Nassi, Pakradunilerin asla domuz eti yemediklerini, cumartesi günü çalışma yasağına uyduklarını, genelde cemaat içinden evlendiklerini ve soyadlarının da Yahudi kökenlerini anlatacak şekilde olduğunu ifade ediyor. Bunun da *Ermeniler arasında `Yahudiliğin bir uzantısı` olarak* değerlendirildiğini söylüyor. Nassi, Pakradunilerin, ticaret ve finans alanında çok becerikli olduklarını kaydederken, benzer bir grubun da geleneklerini koruyarak 19`uncu yüzyıla kadar Gürcistan`da Gürcüler içinde hayatiyetini devam ettirdiğini ifade ediyor.


*RAFIZü ERMENİLER KİM?*

Fransız Mareşali *Horace Sebastiani*, Türkiye Ermenileriyle ilgili 1814 tarihli raporunda* Ermenileri normal Ermeniler ve* *`Rafiziyyun/Rafiziler`* *olarak ikiye ayırır.* Dabağyan* `Osmanlı İmparatorluğunda şer Akımlar`* kitabında bu raporu değerlendirirken, Fransızların Türkiye`deki etnik yapıya daha 1800`lü yılların başında bile ne kadar hakim olduklarının anlaşıldığını ifade ederek şöyle tepki veriyor: *`Selçuklular devrinde, Alparslan`ın saflarına geçerek, Bizans`a karşı savaşan ve sonradan İslam dinini kabul eden Ermenilerin büyük bir kısmı, bilahere `Alevi Mezhebi`ne geçmiş ve öyle kalmışlardır. (...)* Demek ki, Mareşal Horace Sebastiani, Fransa`nın Türkiye üzerinde taşıdığı gizli emellerin tahakkuk sahasına aktarılacağı zaman, Osmanlı topraklarında yaşayan bilumum unsurlardan istifade edebilmek için Anadolu topraklarında yaşayanları da iyiden iyiye tetkik etmiş veya ettirmiş!`


Ermeni asıllı Türk vatandaşı yazar* Torkom İstepanyan* ise Pakradunilerle ilgili şu değerlendirmede bulunuyor:

*`Türk-Ermeni kardeşliğinin başlangıcı 11`inci yüzyıl ortalarına dayanır. 1064`te Pakraduni Ermeni Krallığına Bizanslılar tarafından son verilince, Bizans zulmüne dayanamayan Ermeniler Türklerin himayesine sığındılar. Bu devre onlar için huzur oldu. Vatanlarına sımsıkı bağlandılar. Türkler tarafından bunlardan` bazılarına `Amiral`lik unvanı verildi. Böylece ilk Türk-Ermeni dostluğunun temeli atılmış oldu. Bu kardeşliğin en güzel kanıtı da bugün dünyanın dört bucağına serpilmiş olan Ermeni toplumunun günümüze dek varlığını sürdüren Türkçe kökenli soyadlarıdır. ürneğin, Romanya doğumlu olduğu halde dünya Ermenilerinin Ruhani Reisi Gatogigos Vazgen I`in soyadı `Balcıyan`dır.`* (Sorun olan Ermeniler / Suat Akgül, Ali Güler, Türkar Yay. İst. 2003. s: 402)


*`ERMENİ İSYANLARININ ARKASINDALAR!`*

Yazar* Levon Panos Dabağyan*, Ermeni meselesinin can damarını teşkil eden *`1. Zeytun İsyanı`*nın` arkasında Fransa ve Vatikan`ın bulunduğunu, *isyanın düzenleyicilerinin Pakraduniler olduğunu* ileri sürüyor. Dabağyan, Zeytunluların kökeniyle ilgili olarak şöyle diyor: *`Ani Beldesi`*nin Bizanslılara geçmesinden ve Bizanslıların Ermeni katliamından sonra, Anadolu`nun muhtelif bölgelerine dağılan *`Pakraduni Hanedanı`* mensupları Haçin ve Zeytun havalisine yerleşmişlerdi. Dolayısıyla (Fransa`nın gönderdiği Katolik Ermeni) maceracı Leon, Ermenileri isyana teşvik için gerçekten en münasip bölgeleri seçmiş demekti. Zira, Pakraduni Hanedanı, zaten birtakım entrikalara müsait ve gayri Ermeni bir unsur idi.` Dabağyan 1862 ve 1895`te iki kez denenen isyanın Türkiye`ye sadık Gregoryan Ermenilerin destek vermemesi üzerine akamete uğradığını kaydediyor. Pakradunilerin de hala var olduğunu belirtiyor: `Hala varlar tabii; ama sayıları ne kadar, organizeler mi bilemem. Sanmıyorum. Ancak, bizde birine* `Pakraduni!`* dedin mi, bu hakaret için kullanılırdı. üocukken birine kızdığımızda, *`Pakradunisin ulan sen!`* derdik. Onların ırklarından gelen bir zekaları, müztehzi bir bakışları, hesapçı, işini bilir bir yapıları vardır. Tarım ve zenaattan çok hep ticaretle, para/finans işleriyle uğraşmışlardır.`


(Aksiyon)

10.01.2009 / üzkan üzgür / TOGEü

----------

